# Ship Model



## brandane (Jun 16, 2004)

I have had a look through the "Ship Modellers" Area but cannot find any that can assist me - wonder if any model maker has in collection or able to build small model of Shaw Savill's "Southern Cross" 300-450mm in size - with basic details and livery. If able to assist please reply with approximate costs - one of our members of Shaw Savill Society in Australia is very interested in having a model of her favourite ship. I already have superb model of this classic liner "Southern Cross" and one of her as "Azure Seas".

Jamie Shedden
Shaw Savill Society
New Zealand Branch


----------

